# Bass Gold?



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys I was checking out Bass Gold today and was wondering if anybody else on here uses it? It seems like a great tool to pattern bass, but there isn't much information for Ohio inland lakes. It does cost money, $40 a year but I think it will be worth it to see all those patterns without having to dig through tons of fishing reports. I think it would be great if some people on here signed up and recorded their fishing trips on there, then there would be a lot more information for all of us. What do you think?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually I was thinking this should be moved to the marketplace threads. especially since you have have an ad for the same people in your sig...


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Actually I was thinking this should be moved to the marketplace threads. especially since you have have an ad for the same people in your sig...


It's not the same people, it is a completely different site. I'm not sponsored or involved with Bass Gold in any way (besides being a normal member). I just wanted to get some more Ohio fishermen on there so that there would be more information about local lakes on there. If the moderators think the post should be moved, then have at it.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

40 bucks, nah.


----------

